# Leash I made with 550 cord.



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Found a "how to" on the net and gave it a go. Turned out pretty well for my first time. A little shorter than I wanted but it's still a pretty good length. I think it's about 4 1/2 feet or so. I made my knots pretty tight so that's why it's not as long. I'll be making one for each dog. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks good! Keep up the good work! What inspired you to make your own leads?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Looks good! Keep up the good work! What inspired you to make your own leads?


Thanks. I've made a few bracelets with the cord. We were in need of a new leash so I just did a quick search and found the instructions. Took me maybe 30 minutes to do. Cheap and nice and strong!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, that is pretty. I've been contemplating making my own collar. I want one that looks western with conchos and geesh they cost like 60 bucks!! My ex use to make bridles and halters out of biothane. I like it better than leather because it's easy to clean and doesnt rot and you don't have to oil it. He tied all kinds of knots. And also made the rope halters. Out of that stuff that people use to climb with. You can find sites about tying different knots (navy)...... keep it up and you'll be starting your own business!!

To add: I found some crazy collars on ebay made of beads..LOL


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

I make slip leashes for home and work. I can post instructions if anyone is interested.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Heyyy, that's pretty cool!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

hey thats cool!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice work. Good idea.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

sweet, great job i may have to special order some


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh and that little black and tan dog in the first picture looks like a trouble maker reminds me of tika rofl


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aireal said:


> sweet, great job i may have to special order some


Hmmmm....let me know.



Aireal said:


> oh and that little black and tan dog in the first picture looks like a trouble maker reminds me of tika rofl


You have no idea. That's Duke. He is like an annoying little brother! LOL!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Hmmmm....let me know.
> 
> You have no idea. That's Duke. He is like an annoying little brother! LOL!


oh i'm sure i can guess, you can see it in his eyes the little devil lol, could you do purple and black?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

or just all purple oww purple leash that is my fav color, lol we need ta figure out how much shiiping cost from you to me


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Aireal said:


> or just all purple oww purple leash that is my fav color, lol we need ta figure out how much shiiping cost from you to me


Lol USPS flat rate shipping boxes...if it fits, it ships for one low price!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Very cool btw, I might attempt to make one myself.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aireal said:


> oh i'm sure i can guess, you can see it in his eyes the little devil lol, could you do purple and black?


Sure. I just need to find where I can get different colors. Being in a military town I'm sure I can find it local because I'm sure not everyone wants tan, o.d. green or black! LOL!



DeeboLove said:


> Lol USPS flat rate shipping boxes...if it fits, it ships for one low price!


:rofl: Now that was funny!



DeeboLove said:


> Very cool btw, I might attempt to make one myself.


It really was pretty easy. I'm going to try some different ways and see what I like best.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

well if you wanna make it PM me with the price


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool idea. You should make & sell on ebay


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Cool idea. You should make & sell on ebay


Thanks. I'm seriously considering that. I want to try a few different ways of doing them and find what I like best. Maybe send some out to people for the cost of shipping and materials and see what people think before I venture out.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Sure. I just need to find where I can get different colors. Being in a military town I'm sure I can find it local because I'm sure not everyone wants tan, o.d. green or black! LOL!





wild_deuce03 said:


> Thanks. I'm seriously considering that. I want to try a few different ways of doing them and find what I like best. Maybe send some out to people for the cost of shipping and materials and see what people think before I venture out.


Really think you're onto something here 

As far as military colors:

I think the military colors would sell - along with yellow. I think it's a positive way for ppl to support our troops. Support your troop dog collars & leashes  very cool. Maybe even yellow ribbon tags too.

'Support your troops' dog swag


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Great Job!!!! It looks really good and strong. Hey if you want to make some more I would buy, Army colors are great. I would want army colors to support my cousin who was K.I.A in 2005.


----------



## Subversive (Aug 30, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Found a "how to" on the net and gave it a go. Turned out pretty well for my first time. A little shorter than I wanted but it's still a pretty good length. I think it's about 4 1/2 feet or so. I made my knots pretty tight so that's why it's not as long. I'll be making one for each dog. Let me know what you think.


Hooah!

Now if you and your dog ever have to rappel down a wall, you're ready!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool looking leashes.


----------

